# Dove Season Part II....



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

....just had to open on the same weekend as the extended gun season. Have been seeing a few doves in some of the cut corn fields while rabbit hunting but I guess it can wait until monday.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not waiting! Im gonna get out and see what I can shoot at! Im gonna bowhunt the rest of the year.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It is my understanding that it is illegal to hunt anything but deer or waterfowl during the deer shotgun season. Check the regs, and be careful.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay. checked my regs, and during the extended weekend of shotgun season, it IS legal to hunt other game with shot no larger than #4. Be careful out there, especially near public hunting ground.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah I double checked my regs also, couldn't understand why the seasons started on the same day.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i should go out dove hunting sat but,haven't see a deer worth shooting at yet.also,buddy is coming down to try his luck.if we score on a deer on sat, we will be after birds on sun.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd like to get out. What tactics, setups, spreads, etc. do you use for late season doves?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fast loads and PRAYER


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

never made it out this weekend for doves.still looking for that elusive buck.
going for doves till ml season.i normally find what food they are looking for and set up there early in the morn.will put out a few decoys with the mojo.later in the day i'll start walking fence rows and do some jump shooting.the edges of woodlots are a good place to check.they will roost there for awhile to sun or for protection.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

it's nice that rabbit season overlaps because while walking fencerows with cut corn fields on both sides you may jump a rabbit or a dove. also noticed that in the winter most doves like to roost in cedar and spruce trees.


----------

